# Installation de Windows 10 via Boot Camp



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens vers vous car je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 10 sur mon Macbook Pro.

Niveau matériel j'ai un MBP Early 2011. J'ai retiré le lecteur/graveur cd/dvd pour y ajouter un disque dur et j'ai remplacé le disque principal par un SSD.

J'ai crée ma clé USB bootable pour Windows 10 et partitionné mon SSD via Boot Camp.
Le problème vient au moment de passer au process d'installation de Windows.
J'ai ce message d'erreur et je ne sais pas quoi faire : 
"Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localisé une partition déja existante. Pour plus d'information, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation"

J'avais un autre soucis au niveau du format de la partition  (GPT ou MBR) que j'ai réglé grâce au soft gpt fdisk, mais là je sèche... 

Si vous avez des pistes pour m'aider à trouver une solution je suis preneur.

Merci à tous


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Quel problème géré avec gpt?
Normalement bootcamp sait créer une partition utilisable avec Windows.
As-tu tenté de supprimer cette partition bootcamp et recommencé à zéro?
Que te renvoie dans le terminal la commande :
*diskutil list*
Si on s'en réfère à ceci : http://www.macg.co/2013/05/boot-cam...-créer-de-nouvelle-partition-» avec-windows-8
Il faut peut être démonter (logiquement) le disque qui remplace le DVD.
*diskutil umountdisk diskx*
remplacer le x en fonction des résultats de diskutil list.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2016)

*Jean*



jeanjd63 a dit:


> SkyJoke a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'avais un autre soucis au niveau du format de la partition (GPT ou MBR) que j'ai réglé grâce au soft gpt fdisk
> ...



*GPT fdisk* est la désignation hybride par laquelle _Roderick Smith_ désigne le programme exécutable de tierce-partie *gdisk* dont il est le créateur ☞*GPT fdisk*☜. Il ne n'agit donc pas de l'utilitaire *gpt* fourni dans l'OS at: /usr/sbin/*gpt*.

*gdisk* est notamment capable, au cas où une partition *MS-DOS* (*FAT-32*) dans la table de partition *GPT* aurait viré la *MBR* secondaire du bloc *0* du type *P*rotective_*MBR* au type *H*ybrid_*MBR* > de reconvertir ladite *HMBR* (décrivant des partitions en mode *MBR*) au type *PMBR* (ne décrivant aucun partition) > type *PMBR* neutre requis par l'installateur de W-10 qui boote en mode *UEFI* (= par la *GPT*) et pas en mode « *Legacy* » (= via une *HMBR*) comme celui de W-7.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Jean*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut @macomaniac 

Je connais à peu près les fonctionnalités de GPT. Mais dans le cas présent, en installation depuis bootcamp, je ne vois pas trop son utilité.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2016)

Je pense que l'«Assistant BootCamp», quand on lui laisse faire le travail, manipule tout seul la *MBR* du bloc *0* pour qu'elle soit adéquate : *HMBR* _ad hoc_ si l'installateur de Win est le 7 vs *PMBR* _ad hoc_ s'il s'agit du 10. 

C'est lorsque l'utilisateur se passe des services de l'«Assistant BootCamp» et boote directement sur une clé d'installation de Windows > qu'il convient de manipuler par soi-même la table *MBR* du bloc *0*.

=> évoquer le double emploi de l'«Assistant BootCamp» et de *gdisk* sonne effectivement plutôt paradoxal (à tout le moins : redondant) > puisque recourir à l'«Assistant BootCampt» dispense d'avoir à recourir à *gdisk* pour manipuler la *MBR*...


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Alors cette histoire de gpt.
Après avoir booté sur ma clé usb Win10, j'avais ce message d'erreur après le formatage de la partition Windows :
"Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT."
J'ai donc suivi ce tuto http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2016/03/12/installing-windows-10-on-a-mac-without-bootcamp/ pour résoudre ce problème.

Voici ce que retourne diskutil list :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD           127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data                    499.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Macintosh SSD          +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 AE4E16E7-7375-40D0-9FA5-01FBA1A7F602
                                 Unencrypted

J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois en supprimant et recréant la partition Boot Camp mais rien n'y fait.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Tente de démonter le HDD puis de relancer l'install :
*diskutil umountdisk disk1*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Yep je fais ça de suite


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Par contre mon répertoire parent est sur le disk1, je dois le démonter via le recovery ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Par contre mon répertoire parent est sur le disk1, je dois le démonter via le recovery ?


Tu veux dire ton répertoire utilisateur ? 
Dans ce cas crée un nouvel utilisateur administrateur. Et tu te connectes avec. 
Tu démontes le hdd et tu installes bootcamp et Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2016)

[Comme conjecturé : le tuto cité dans le message #5 utilise bien *gdisk* pour reconvertir la *H*ybrid_*MBR* générée automatiquement sur le bloc *0* par une partition au format *Windows* > à une *P*rotective_*MBR* > ce qui permet de booter un installateur de Windows en mode *UEFI* (via la *GPT*) sans entrave d'une *H*ybrid_*MBR* concurrente.]


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

J'ai crée un nouvel utilisateur en admin mais la commande unmountDisk me retourne ce message:
"Unmount of disk1 failed: at least one volume could not be unmounted"


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Je pense que le mieux serait de démonter physiquement mon hdd, de remettre le lecteur dvd à la place..


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Que te renvoie la commande :
*mount*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Elle me renvoie ceci :


```
/dev/disk2 on / (hfs, local, journaled)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, nobrowse)
/dev/disk1s2 on /Volumes/Data (hfs, local, journaled)
map -hosts on /net (autofs, nosuid, automounted, nobrowse)
map auto_home on /home (autofs, automounted, nobrowse)
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Que te renvoie depuis ton nouvel utilisateur  :
*pwd*
et
*sudo umountdisk /dev/disk1*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

pwd me renvoie 

```
/Users/testbootcamp
```

et sudo diskutil unmountdisk /dev/disk1

```
Unmount of disk1 failed: at least one volume could not be unmounted
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Tu t'es déconnecté de ton utilisateur principal?
Tu as fait comment pour mettre ton espace Utilisateur principal sur le HDD?


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

La session est bien fermée


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Tu as redémarré le mac en te connectant avec ton nouvel utilisateur?


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Oui je l'ai fait plusieurs fois


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

As-tu créé des liens logiques entre ta partition système et ce disque? Time machine l'utilise-t-il?


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Oui mon répertoire parent est sur ce disque 
Le SSD me sert pour le boot et le HDD pour mon data


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Oui mon répertoire parent est sur ce disque
> Le SSD me sert pour le boot et le HDD pour mon data


Peux-tu détailler de quelle manière tu as fait cela?
Que renvoie un :
*ls -l /Users*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Après l'installation d'OS X sur le SSD :
Préférences Systèmes > Utilisateurs et Groupes > Options Avancées (sur mon compte utilisateur) > Répertoire de départ
J'ai modifié le chemin vers le HDD



```
ls -l /Users
total 0
drwxr-xr-x+ 11 Guest         _guest  374  7 sep 21:36 Guest
drwxrwxrwt   9 root          wheel   306 29 sep 20:37 Shared
drwxr-xr-x+ 13 utilisateur1  staff   442 13 oct  2015 utilisateur1
drwxr-xr-x+ 14 testbootcamp  staff   476 13 nov 21:01 testbootcamp
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Et pour Time machine?


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Mes sauvegardes Time Machine se font sur un disque dur externe


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

redonne un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Le voila :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh SSD           127.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Data                    499.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Macintosh SSD          +126.8 GB   disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 AE4E16E7-7375-40D0-9FA5-01FBA1A7F602
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Donc retente avec :

*sudo mdutil -i off /Volumes/Data/*
puis
*diskutil umountdisk force disk1
*
Tu peux repasser la 2ème commande plusieurs fois en cas de refus.


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Le retour :

```
/Volumes/Data:
2016-11-13 21:36:21.575 mdutil[465:4536] mdutil disabling Spotlight: /Volumes/Data -> kMDConfigSearchLevelFSSearchOnly
    Indexing disabled.
MacBook-Pro-de-Pierre:~ testbootcamp$ diskutil umountdisk force disk1
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Ok maintenant tu peux tenter l'install bootcamp.
Si tout est ok coté win, il faudra ensuite re-valider spotlight :
*sudo mdutil -i on /Volumes/Data*


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

J'ai refait une partition Boot Camp, et après le formatage de celle-ci j'ai ce message :
"Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné possède une table de partition MBR. Sur les systèmes EFI, Windows peut uniquement être installé sur des disques GPT."


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Tu l'as formaté comment? C'est pas lors de l'install que windows la formate?


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

J'ai crée la partition via l'assistant Bootcamp
C'est à ce moment que j'ai le message d'erreur






Je dois repasser par gpt fdisk ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (13 Novembre 2016)

Ce qui me gène, c'est la dernière ligne : Lecteur 1 Partition 1:EFI
Tente de carrément débrancher le HDD


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Allez je sors le tournevis


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)




----------



## macomaniac (13 Novembre 2016)

Salut *Skyjoke
*
Si tu passes la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et que tu obtiennes la mention : « *suspicious MBR at bloc 0* » tu as ta réponse =>

la création dans la *GPT* du *disk0* d'une partition au format Windows (la *disk0s4* en *FAT-32*) > a automatiquement converti la *P*rotective_*MBR* (monopartitionnée) du bloc *0* de ce disque > au type *H*ybrid_*MBR* (décrivant des partitions en mode *MBR*).

La présence d'une telle *HMBR* est exclue formellement par un installateur de W-10 qui a besoin d'accéder aux partitions en mode *UEFI* (par la *GPT*) et pas en mode « *Legacy* » (par la *MBR*). Mais, si une *H*ybrid_*MBR* existe sur le bloc *0* > elle  surclasse la lecture de la *GPT* et impose la lecture de la *MBR* à un programme Windows > ce qui voue l'installateur *UEFI* de W-10 à l'échec.

Il y a 2 solutions à ce cas de figure :

*- a)* soit tu gardes ta partition *FAT-32 disk0s4* actuelle > et tu utilises le binaire *gdisk* de _Roderick Smith_ pour reconvertir la *HMBR* du bloc *0* au type *PMBR* > _comme si_ aucune partition de format Windows n'existait donc sur le disque > l'installateur peut alors accéder à cette partition par la *GPT* (une *P*rotective_*MBR* ne jouant aucun rôle de description de partition déterminée).

*- b)* soit tu supprimes la partition *FAT-32* actuelle > en la virant au statut de *free_space* (espace libre) sans réallouer cet espace libre à la partition *disk0s2 Macintosh HD* > alors automatiquement cette suppression opère une reconversion de la *H*ybrid_*MBR* du bloc *0* en *P*rotective_*MBR* neutre. En conséquence > dans le panneau d'installation dont tu as fait une capture > il faut assigner comme destination ce qui est désigné comme : « espace non alloué » sans du tout le reformater au préalable > mais en laissant l'installateur s'en arranger dans sa propre logique.​


----------



## SkyJoke (14 Novembre 2016)

Et bien un énorme merci à vous pour votre aide !!

J'ai relancé gpt fdisk et j'ai pu installé Windows sans soucis (à part l'absence de son). Il y avait bien un conflit avec mon hdd.
Je l'ai rebranché puis re-validé spotlight et tout est fonctionnel.

Merci d'avoir consacré beaucoup de temps pour mon problème celui-ci est maintenant résolu grâce à vous


----------



## macomaniac (14 Novembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> J'ai relancé gpt fdisk et j'ai pu installé Windows sans soucis (à part l'absence de son). Il y avait bien un conflit avec mon hdd.



- d'un point de vue pratique : bravo pour le succès.

- d'un point de vue théorique : quand tu dis que tu as utilisé *gdisk* (ton HDD *disk1* étant désattaché à ce moment-là) > il est évident que ça été pour reconvertir la *HMBR* du bloc *0* du *disk0* (SSD) en *PMBR* (en gros : pour neutraliser la *MBR* du  bloc *0* du SSD afin de forcer la lecture *UEFI* de la *GPT*).

Donc.... rien à voir avec ton HDD. Lequel, ne comportant pas de partition en format Windows, avait une *GPT* doublée forcément d'une *PMBR* ne posant aucun problème (d'autant plus que le HDD en position n°2 de device est surclassé par le SSD en position n°1 de device).

--------------------​
Ces déclarations peuvent paraître un charabia imbitable abscons - sauf si on s'avise du petit point de détail suivant : tout disque d'un Mac porte *2* tables de partition parallèles : une *GPT* (dont les descripteurs occupent les blocs *1* à *32* de l'en-tête du disque, avec une redondance sur les *32* derniers blocs sous forme de *backup*) ; une *MBR* (dont les descripteurs n'occupent que le seul bloc *0* du disque ou premier bloc).

Ladite *MBR* peut avoir 2 types alternatifs :

- le type *P*rotective_*MBR* (*PMBR*) qui est le type régulier : table de partition ne décrivant aucune partition déterminée, mais représentant l'ensemble des blocs du disque comme s'ils constituaient un seul et unique secteur).

- le type *H*ybrid_*MBR* (*HMBR*) qui est le type variant : table de partition décrivant au plus *3* partitions valides en écho de partitions pré-décrites en mode *GPT*.​
Aussi longtemps qu'il n'existe dans une *GPT* que des partitions au format Apple > la *MBR* du bloc *0* est une *PMBR* mono-sectorielle ; dès qu'une partition dans un format Windows (quel qu'il soit) est créée dans la *GPT* > alors la *PMBR* du bloc *0* est convertie automatiquement au type *HMBR*. Inversement, la suppression d'une telle partition au format Windows reconvertit automatiquement la *HMBR* du bloc *0* au type *PMBR* mono-sectoriel.

La complexité de l'installation de Windows sur Mac dès qu'on ne laisse pas l'«Assistant BootCamp» diriger la manœuvre > c'est qu'on peut installer *2* versions de «Windows» (si je jette un voile pudique sur W-8) : soit Win-7, soit Win-10. Or ces 2 OS ne bootent pas du tout de la même façon :  Win-7 boote en mode «*Legacy* » (via la *MBR*) et Win-10 boote en mode *UEFI* (via la *GPT*). Ce qui a les conséquences suivantes :

- il est obligatoire pour booter Win-7 qu'existe une *H*ybrid_*MBR* bien construite sur le bloc *0* > afin que le Système de la partition *BOOTCAMP* soit booté via la description *MBR* de cette partition ;

- par contre, il est obligatoire pour booter Win-10 qu'existe une *PMBR* sur le bloc *0* > afin d'éviter le « _surpassement_ » (over-riding) de la *GPT* par une *HMBR* décrivant la même partition en mode *MBR* et constituant un « mauvais aiguillage » prioritaire de boot pour Windows.​
- ah ! Windows sur Mac : c'est tout un poème, dont s'écrivent indéfiniment de nouvelles strophes...


----------



## SkyJoke (14 Novembre 2016)

Au niveau de ce message d'erreur que je rencontrai au début :
"Nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localisé une partition déja existante. Pour plus d'information, voir les fichiers journaux d'installation"
Je pense que le fait de débrancher le hdd a permis de le régler.


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir a tous, 
J ai un peu le mme probleme que Skyjoke.
Je viens de changer mon disque dur pour un SSD, je me suis créé une clé USB bootable avec windows 10 et je suis face a plusieurs problemes.
Lorsque je lance bootcamp la clé usb n apparait pas. J ai lu sur le net qu il fallait modifier le fichier info.plist ( mais il est verouillé). Je suis le seul utilisateur du MBP je suis logué en tant qu admin et je ne peux modifier aucunes permissions (ca me met que je n ai pas les droits suffisants). Je tourne en rond depuis qq jours, donc une petite aide ne serait pas de refus 

Merci a tous


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2016)

Salut *Londoner
*
Si ton OS est «El Capitan» ou «Sierra» > alors le protocole du *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) qui se met en place au démarrage du Système est le responsable de la situation. Le *SIP* verrouille en effet des répertoires du Système contre toute modification - y compris de la part de *root*, le *System Administrator* > par voie de conséquence, l'utilisateur *admin* qui s'authentifie par un mot-de-passe pour passer en droits *root* se heurte à la même interdiction.

Pour désactiver (provisoirement et définitivement) le *SIP* > tu dois re-démarrer en mode *Recovery* (tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* à partir de l'écran noir jusqu'à la ) > aller à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu _Utilitaires_ > lancer le «Terminal» > dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche saisis la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "_Entrée_" du clavier pour activer la commande) > cette commande a pour effet de neutraliser les instructions du *SIP* dans la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère.

=> re-démarre > désormais, ta session dans l'OS réouverte, tu peux modifier des éléments du Système en t'authentifiant par ton mot-de-passe *admin*.

Pour réactiver le *SIP* > re-démarrage en mode *Recovery* > saisir dans le «Terminal» la commande inverse :

```
csrutil enable
```
 et ↩︎ --> re-démarrer sur l'OS.

=> Essaie ce que tu avais en tête et rends compte de ton expérience.


----------



## SkyJoke (21 Novembre 2016)

Perso j'ai fait une copie de l'application BootCamp sur le bureau, modifié le info.plist et utilisé l'application copiée


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

Hello,
Ok j essaie ca...
Merci


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Perso j'ai fait une copie de l'application BootCamp sur le bureau, modifié le info.plist et utilisé l'application copiée


C'est fini depuis belle lurette cette modification, qui en plus ne fonctionnait pas sur tous les Mac.


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

ok camarche parfaitement, je peux modifier les droits des fichiers ca c est good merci 

Par contre je suis entrain de regarder comment modifier le fichier info.plist 
Mais on parle de deux sections requiredromverions et usbbootsupportedmodels dans le fichier sauf que mon fichier info n est pas du tout pareil... grrrr 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>32BitSupportedModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7,1</string>
        <string>MacBookAir5,2</string>
        <string>MacBookPro10,1</string>
        <string>MacPro5,1</string>
        <string>Macmini5,3</string>
        <string>iMac12,2</string>
    </array>
    <key>BuildMachineOSBuild</key>
    <string>16A305</string>
    <key>CFBundleDevelopmentRegion</key>
    <string>English</string>
    <key>CFBundleDisplayName</key>
    <string>Boot Camp Assistant</string>
    <key>CFBundleExecutable</key>
    <string>Boot Camp Assistant</string>
    <key>CFBundleGetInfoString</key>
    <string>Boot Camp Assistant 6.1.0, Copyright © 2016 Apple Inc. All rights reserved</string>
    <key>CFBundleIconFile</key>
    <string>DA</string>
    <key>CFBundleIdentifier</key>
    <string>com.apple.bootcampassistant</string>
    <key>CFBundleInfoDictionaryVersion</key>
    <string>6.0</string>
    <key>CFBundleName</key>
    <string>Boot Camp Assistant</string>
    <key>CFBundlePackageType</key>
    <string>APPL</string>
    <key>CFBundleShortVersionString</key>
    <string>6.1.0</string>
    <key>CFBundleSignature</key>
    <string>????</string>
    <key>CFBundleSupportedPlatforms</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacOSX</string>
    </array>
    <key>CFBundleVersion</key>
    <string>6050.20.1</string>
    <key>DTCompiler</key>
    <string>com.apple.compilers.llvm.clang.1_0</string>
    <key>DTPlatformBuild</key>
    <string>8R174l</string>
    <key>DTPlatformVersion</key>
    <string>GM</string>
    <key>DTSDKBuild</key>
    <string>16A305</string>
    <key>DTSDKName</key>
    <string>macosx10.12internal</string>
    <key>DTXcode</key>
    <string>0800</string>
    <key>DTXcodeBuild</key>
    <string>8R174l</string>
    <key>ExternalInstallOnlyModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBookAir7,1</string>
    </array>
    <key>LSApplicationCategoryType</key>
    <string>public.app-category.utilities</string>
    <key>LSMinimumSystemVersion</key>
    <string>10.11.0</string>
    <key>NSMainNibFile</key>
    <string>MainMenu</string>
    <key>NSPrincipalClass</key>
    <string>NSApplication</string>
    <key>PreESDRequiredModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7</string>
        <string>MacBookAir5</string>
        <string>MacBookPro10</string>
        <string>MacPro5</string>
        <string>Macmini6</string>
        <string>iMac13</string>
    </array>
    <key>PreUEFIModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7</string>
        <string>MacBookAir5</string>
        <string>MacBookPro10</string>
        <string>MacPro5</string>
        <string>Macmini6</string>
        <string>iMac13</string>
    </array>
    <key>PreUSBBootSupportedModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7,1</string>
        <string>MacBookAir3,2</string>
        <string>MacBookPro8,3</string>
        <string>MacPro5,1</string>
        <string>Macmini4,1</string>
        <string>iMac12,2</string>
    </array>
    <key>PreWindows10OnlyModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook9,1</string>
        <string>MacBookAir7,2</string>
        <string>MacBookPro12,1</string>
        <string>MacPro6,1</string>
        <string>Macmini7,1</string>
        <string>iMac17,1</string>
    </array>
    <key>Win7OnlyModels</key>
    <array>
        <string>MacBook7,1</string>
        <string>MacBookAir3,2</string>
        <string>MacBookPro5,5</string>
        <string>MacPro2,1</string>
        <string>Macmini4,1</string>
        <string>iMac10,1</string>
    </array>
</dict>
</plist>

En gros je ne sais pas quoi modifier ...


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2016)

Londoner27 a dit:


> En gros je ne sais pas quoi modifier ...


Rien, ça ne marchera plus maintenant. Tu oublies une chose, si ce fichier est modifié, il faudra le resigner pour qu'il soit utilisable, mais comme c'est inutile, ne perds pas ton temps.


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

hummmm je n ai rien touché et je ne peux plus lancer le bootcamp.. je double clic dessus et il se passe rien... youhou


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

ah bon bah si ca m evite de le modifier .... comment faire pour que la clé usb apparaisse dans les options de bootcamp alors ?


----------



## SkyJoke (21 Novembre 2016)

Bah je suis sous sierra et j'ai la manip y'a une semaine ^^


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

je viens de redemarrer et impossible de lancer bootcamp....je double clic et il ne se passe plus rien ....


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2016)

Londoner27 a dit:


> ah bon bah si ca m evite de le modifier .... comment faire pour que la clé usb apparaisse dans les options de bootcamp alors ?


Déjà, il faudrait savoir si Boot Camp te proposait de créer une clé USB bootable et ça nous ne le savons pas. Si ce n'est pas le cas, ça ne fonctionnera pas. Si un fichier .iso est proposé, il n'y a pas de problème, mais ça ne fonctionne que sur les Mac récents et Boot Camp l'indique clairement.

En dehors de ça, tout autre tentative via un lecteur DVD ne fonctionnera pas. Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac ?


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Bah je suis sous sierra et j'ai la manip y'a une semaine ^^


Surement pas avec un modèle de Mac récent. Quel est ton modèle exact ?


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

et voici ce que me propose bootcamp quand je le lance 

Clé usb n apparait pas ...


----------



## Londoner27 (21 Novembre 2016)

d ou la manipe du fichier info.plist pour faire apparaitre l option de la clé usb .... enfin d apres ce que je comprends ...


----------



## SkyJoke (21 Novembre 2016)

J'ai un mbp de 2011


----------



## Asotrope (9 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, moi j'ai réalisé toute ces manoeuvres (enlever la sécurité, modifier info.plist) et j'ai réussi cocher les 3 options du bootcamp. mais à la fin du processus : il me dit "votre mac ne prend pas en charge windows 8 ou version ultérieur". Très bizarre car mon mac est hyper récent. MacOs Sierra version 10.12.1


----------



## SkyJoke (9 Décembre 2016)

Installe Windows sans passer par bootcamp


----------



## Locke (11 Décembre 2016)

SkyJoke a dit:


> Installe Windows sans passer par bootcamp


Allez développe, histoire de suivre ta procédure.


----------



## SkyJoke (11 Décembre 2016)

On peut toujours essayer^^

Tu crées une partition sur ton disque dur via l'utilitaire de disque en Ms-Dos.
Tu crées une clé USB Bootable avec un iso de Win8 avec Unetbootin par exemple et tu télécharges les pilotes pour Windows 8 depuis le suite d'Apple (Bootcamp support software).

Tu boot sur ta clé et tu suis le même process qu'avec bootcamp.
Si tu as cette erreur, retourne sous masOS, efface ta partition, recrées-en une et fais comme suit :


SkyJoke a dit:


> "Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT."
> J'ai donc suivi ce tuto http://fgimian.github.io/blog/2016/03/12/installing-windows-10-on-a-mac-without-bootcamp/ pour résoudre ce problème.



Puis boot à nouveau sur ta clé et essaie d'aller au bout de l'installation


----------

